
Billionaire Peter Thiel thinks young people’s blood can keep him young forever - rock57
http://www.rawstory.com/2016/08/billionaire-peter-thiel-thinks-young-peoples-blood-can-keep-him-young-forever/
======
travisby
> “I’m looking into parabiosis stuff,” Thiel told Bercovici, “where they
> [injected] the young blood into older mice and they found that had a massive
> rejuvenating effect. … I think there are a lot of these things that have
> been strangely underexplored.”

> Thinks... blood can keep him young forever

Now that's some extrapolation!

~~~
gingerrr
Well, the article also quotes someone saying the aging reversal so far has
seemed to be permanent, somehow "resetting gene expression". if it works more
than the one time, potential immortality?

~~~
dschiptsov
Blood has no access inside cells.) Viruses are using sophisticated machinery
to inject pieces of DNA and enzimes into the cell through the membrane.

But the immune system probably gets reorganized and refreshed.

------
g8oz
Well if this Nietzschean quest for superman immortality doesn't work out, I
recommend reading some Sufi poetry to help come to terms with the passing of
time. Future generations will just have to find other exemplars of libertarian
smugness to look up to.

~~~
olewhalehunter
Having no way of their own to biologically reproduce (yet), it is in the
interest of queer rights that our most successful individuals (especially
entrenched non-liberals such as Thiel) remain in the flesh and kicking for as
long as possible; the sexually conservative majority tends to reproduce faster
than us, liberals aren't making any babies, and the populations growing the
fastest in the world have a history of anti-queer violence.

>Future generations

yeah, those people

------
drzaiusapelord
This seems like a Thiel hit piece. Calling him obsessed is a bit much. How
about all the people who eat right, are active, don't smoke, etc? We're all
interested in longevity and health on some level. We know guys like Brin are
deeper in the longevity hole, to the point of talking about sci-fi nuttiness
like brain uploads and such. We also know that many celebrities do things like
HGH injections.

Then quoting Gawker as a reliable source for an outrageous rumor with zero
proof just tops it off. Clearly, Gawker is not going gently into that good
night.

A non-hyserical article about possible longevity solutions championed by the
SV wealthy here:

[http://www.newsweek.com/2015/03/13/silicon-valley-trying-
mak...](http://www.newsweek.com/2015/03/13/silicon-valley-trying-make-humans-
immortal-and-finding-some-success-311402.html)

The article also explains the blood issue:

She found that a protein called GDF11, common in the blood of young mice but
sparse in the systems of the older rodents, caused much of the old mice’s
"reverse aging." In the bloodstream, GDF11 is responsible for keeping stem
cells active; when GDF11 levels drop, as they do with age, stem cells (which
are responsible for tissue renewal) falter, injuries heal more slowly and
aging begins to take hold. But even in very elderly bodies with very little
GDF11 inside them, those stem cells never go away—they merely become dormant
as GDF11 levels drop. Injecting young blood, with its high levels of GDF11,
into old mice seemed to restart those dormant stem cells, causing the old mice
to "age in reverse" as they produced the healthy, vital tissues associated
with youth. The work is “incredibly promising,” says Collins.

~~~
getpost
Using an untested procedure for a non-essential health intervention does raise
a mental health question, or certainly a question of judgement.

And anyway, of course it's a hit piece! The vampire metaphor is just too
juicy.

------
kaonashi
Peter Thiel, literal vampire.

------
cylinder
What's the risk of acquiring infection or other disease from these
transfusions?

~~~
magic_beans
That will 100% depend on if the transfused blood contains infection or
disease.

------
dschiptsov
There are lots of support from animal model experiments - it prolongs
lifespan.

Also this idea is a hundreds years old, and has been known even by ancient
Chinese.

This is, probably, is the treatment for Castro and others. If one has no
serious chronic diseases it will do.

~~~
brador
You got any links to more info on the ancient Chinese connection? Links or
anything to google?

------
amai
Blood doping works:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_doping](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_doping)

~~~
alexbanks
Did you read the wikipedia article you linked? The wikipedia article is
referencing blood transfusion and replacement as it relates to athletic
ability, not prolonged life or aging reversal.

------
ilostmykeys
Someone flagged this? LOL.

------
Pica_soO
Once you go trump, the social justice goes hump!

------
ilostmykeys
Vampire style?

